

The end of ERP? - davidw
http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2007/08/the_end_of_erp.php

======
tocomment
Site is down. Is this the first YC.news effect?

Semi-related question: What do large companies use for accounting software? My
day-job company seems to be outgrowing QuickBooks and I have no idea what to
reccomend to them.

------
edw519
Sounds like someone is confusing "ERP" (Enterprise Resource Planning)
applications, which are successfully running millions of businesses with
"ERP", the gargantuan garbage thrust upon fortune 500 companies by SAP,
Oracle, and other bandits. The end of the first "ERP" (accounting, inventory,
sales, marketing,...)? Hardly. The end of the second "ERP"? It's inevitable.
Clearly, Web 2.0 is the next generation for many types of applications,
including business. This is an argument in semantics. Nothing new here. Move
along.

~~~
davidw
It's an attention grabbing title, certainly, but he does talk about a
different architecture for the applications. Not in detail, but it's worth a
quick look.

